# The Amazing Race All Stars 4/1/07



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Wow 
Guidos gone. Schmirna in a suit of armor!


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

What a horrible logistics breakdown regarding the plane flights. 

"Show me, my friend, I'm begging you!" *Cry* *Yell* *Yell* Mirna seems to be so dumb. How can she be an attorney?


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

There was absolutely no reason for them to split this into two separate hours in the guide. They didn't even take a commercial break at the one hour mark.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Memorable quotes...

"Why is mine so much thicker?"

"Ladies & Gentlemen...Miss California!"


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

GO BEAUTY QUEENS!!!  

You just got to love how calm they are!!!


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Two good episodes. :up: I wonder if Poles are normally as unfriendly as they appeared? It was an interesting first in race history that the Beauty Queens had to wait for their Intersection partners to show up since there were an odd number of teams on their bus. Another first: teams were leaving the pit stop even before the last teams had arrived. It must have been a real pain for the producers.

Torture = Johannesburg to Frankfurt flight.

Boy, it sure gets dark early in Poland in the winter.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

That biatch Mirna even speaks broken English to the horse! 

"Horsey...I have sausage!"

Someone make her shutup!


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I don't recall seeing another leg start while teams were checking in. It was almost a "you're still racing" stop. I wonder how long the lag was between the last arrival and the 1st departure.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

markz said:


> That biatch Mirna even speaks broken English to the horse!
> 
> "Horsey...I have sausage!"
> 
> Someone make her shutup!


Seeing schmirna fall was painful to watch as much as I hate to admit it I laughed at the 1st one. The 2nd tumble had me hating the fact that Mirna wasn't in the armor. I was reminded of the two of them hauling beef in their original race.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

markz said:


> Memorable quotes...
> 
> "Why is mine so much thicker?"
> 
> "Ladies & Gentlemen...Miss California!"


"The Guidos are coming!"


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Gunnyman said:


> Seeing schmirna fall was painful to watch as much as I hate to admit it I laughed at the 1st one. The 2nd tumble had me hating the fact that Mirna wasn't in the armor.


She fell twice? Damn, I missed one of them.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

ElJay said:


> What a horrible logistics breakdown regarding the plane flights.
> 
> "Show me, my friend, I'm begging you!" *Cry* *Yell* *Yell* Mirna seems to be so dumb. How can she be an attorney?


Not to mention how abrasive she is and then expects people to be nice to her!


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Oh, and I think we should all be thankful that this actually started _on time_.


----------



## Chapper1 (Jan 2, 2004)

Gunnyman said:


> Seeing schmirna fall was painful to watch as much as I hate to admit it I laughed at the 1st one. The 2nd tumble had me hating the fact that Mirna wasn't in the armor. I was reminded of the two of them hauling beef in their original race.


It was a good thing she was wearing the helmet, as both of them looked pretty rough.

Didn't stop me from laughing hystericaly at them, though.


----------



## Chapper1 (Jan 2, 2004)

Neenahboy said:


> She fell twice? Damn, I missed one of them.


She fell once during the guiding (the one shown in the previews) and then right as they got to the castle.


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

I loved that Oswald was flirting with the pianist in the first half.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

Neenahboy said:


> There was absolutely no reason for them to split this into two separate hours in the guide. They didn't even take a commercial break at the one hour mark.


They must have had some kind of a pause because I deleted it after 1 hour and didn't realize there was a second hour until I came to this thread. I thought they were about to show scenes from next week so I just hit the tivo button and deleted it.

I keep my season pass padded by 1 hour because CBS runs late on Sunday frequently so only being halfway through my recording didn't tip me off. Since the second episode was apparently right after the first, only my first episode recorded but it recorded with 1 hour of padding so it looked just like they normally look for a 1 hour episode to me. Looks like I'll be avoiding this rest of this thread and downloading the episode


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

stalemate said:


> They must have had some kind of a pause because I deleted it after 1 hour and didn't realize there was a second hour until I came to this thread. I thought they were about to show scenes from next week so I just hit the tivo button and deleted it.


It went to about 1:03 before taking the break, forcing me to delete the first segment mid-sentence, then start the second one. Very annoying, and not a good move on the part of CBS. They usually take a commercial break right at the 1:00 mark, then come back.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

Neenahboy said:


> It went to about 1:03 before taking the break, forcing me to delete the first segment mid-sentence, then start the second one. Very annoying, and not a good move on the part of CBS. They usually take a commercial break right at the 1:00 mark, then come back.


I think this is a case where my 1 hour padding really burned me. The episode looked identical to every other episode on my tivo


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

Gunnyman said:


> I wonder how long the lag was between the last arrival and the 1st departure.


Dustin and Kandice (first time) started the eight leg at 10:54 pm, and Joe and Bill started at 3:32 pm, so they must have arrived at 3:32 am, about four and a half hours after Dustin and Kandice had already left.

That also means that there was about a sixteen hour spread between first and last place!


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

I was SO hoping that the taxi driver who didn't like Chmirna was taking them to the middle of nowhere to desert them. One can only wish...

This episode was a tough one to watch without crying. I didn't survive it, and was glad to see that the racers had the same reactions. That would have been a tough one to do (Auschwitz) and keep your head in the game.

Another memorable quote: "Blech, blech, blech" by Charla during the sausage eating. OMG, I was ROFLMAO as she made herself puke, then had to eat again. The look on Danielle's face during it, then the added belch by Charla was just more than I could take.


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

P.S. It sucked that BQs lost their original lead by having to wait for a 1pm charter, then had to wait again at the intersection. If it had been Chmirna, I would have loved it, admittedly, but not the other teams. It felt like they were really trying to bridge that gap, which worked somewhat until Guidos and Eric & Dani missed that flight...causing the problem again. Which means that next episode, I'm sure we'll have to put up with them trying to level the playing field once again to close that gap.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Didnt the instructions to the intersection say they had to stay together until instructed to separate.
When were they instructed to separate. The first two teams arrived on the mat together.

I am surprised they didnt give all 4 of them a first place prize. Pretty cheezy to have to choose to give up what was a pretty good prize.


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

Just after eating the sausages, the clue that they got said "The teams are no longer joined" (just rewound and heard the BQs read it).

Just rewound further and heard the Guidos read it as well.


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

I was just remembering that this was the first time that two benefits got to benefit from the Fast Forward, too. An episode filled with firsts.

It was very gracious of Danny and Oswald to give up the prize so readily.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Marc said:


> It was very gracious of Danny and Oswald to give up the prize so readily.


I was kinda surprised they didn't give a prize to both teams.


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

Planning-wise, they couldn't be sure that the first two teams would necessarily have gone for the Fast Forward knowing that they already had a guaranteed four hour lead on the remaining four teams, so they might have only had one winning team.

I would imagine that the number of available prizes was predetermined, so they probably had to make it just for one team.


----------



## SDTivoJoe (Oct 15, 2005)

Marc said:


> I was just remembering that this was the first time that two benefits got to benefit from the Fast Forward, too. An episode filled with firsts.
> 
> It was very gracious of Danny and Oswald to give up the prize so readily.


 :up: :up: :up: Go cha cha cha!


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

Cha Cha Cha are the absolute best. They are so funny, compassionate and good-natured. I hope they win it all!


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

Marc said:


> I was just remembering that this was the first time that two benefits got to benefit from the Fast Forward, too. An episode filled with firsts.


There was a leg on the last race where there was both an Intersection and Fast Forward and one set of teams went for and won the FF.

According to this, it was leg 8: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Amazing_Race_10


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

What a moving stop at Auschwitz. Millions of people died here...........But since they won't let us film actually INSIDE Auschwitz (Hey, even Steven Spielberg couldn't for Schindler's List), why don't we just light a candle and continue on the race. I would rather NOT go to Auschwitz at all than stop there for five minutes and then rush off somewhere else. 

OH NO Guido's are more than 12 hours behind.....until the teams get to the buses, effectively leveling the field for two sets of teams. 

Danielle doesn't know how much 24 inches is. Doesn't say much for Eric now, does it? 

Life is such a struggle for Charla and Mirna, isn't it? Why don't we all get out our tiny violins and play a tiny little song for them?


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

scottykempf said:


> Danielle doesn't know how much 24 inches is. Doesn't say much for Eric now, does it?


Now THERE'S a disturbing image!   I think I'd be more concerned at this point if she DID know!


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

katbug said:


> Now THERE'S a disturbing image!   I think I'd be more concerned at this point if she DID know!


But you'll notice The Guido's knew immediately how much 24 inches was...


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

I thought the Polish people must be very insightful, to treat Schmirna like that. 

Maybe it's a cultural ability - to instantly be able to recognize horrible people. Way to go, my Polish friends. :up: :up: :up:


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

I think the producers weren't counting on both teams showing up at the same time and only had a prize for one. Perhaps the instructions they received weren't clear about them not having to remain as a "team" after they completed the task.

Why did Danny and Oswald give up the prize so quickly? Was there some reason they felt an indebtedness to Uchenna and Joyce? I think U and J should have refused the offer, considering they won $1 Million in the last race.


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

spikedavis said:


> Cha Cha Cha are the absolute best. They are so funny, compassionate and good-natured. I hope they win it all!


Ditto that! I was rooting for Rob and Amber, but I've switched to the Cha cha chas. What wonderful people they are! And, they gave the prize to Uchenna and his wife, who already won a million? Why? How nice they are!


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

The Polish Tourism Board won't be terribly happy about how they came across.


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

getbak said:


> There was a leg on the last race where there was both an Intersection and Fast Forward and one set of teams went for and won the FF.
> 
> According to this, it was leg 8: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Amazing_Race_10


Does anyone remember how that one differed from this one? Perhaps the clue that both teams received after completing the Fast Forward said that they were no longer joined at that point.

Phil did say that all four of them were team #1, implying that they were still a joined team when they got to the mat. Perhaps their post-fast-forward clue also unjoined them, but since they jumped on the mat at the same time, the producers decided simply to let them both be team #1 (which they effectively were).


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

I do like the Beauty Queens but I have to say, telling the ticket agent to refuse to take Uchenna and Joyce's reservation was a stinky move.


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

wendiness1 said:


> The Polish Tourism Board won't be terribly happy about how they came across.


I don't know, they came across as pretty smart to me.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

wendiness1 said:


> Why did Danny and Oswald give up the prize so quickly? Was there some reason they felt an indebtedness to Uchenna and Joyce? I think U and J should have refused the offer, considering they won $1 Million in the last race.


It could be as simple as U&J arrived at the Pit Stop first and waited for ChaChaCha to catch up so they could all finish together.

I was surprised that they decided to go for the FF when they knew they had such a huge lead on the other teams. I don't know why they would waste their one chance at the FF on a leg they had to know they had no chance of losing.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

Also, if I remember correctly from season 2, Danny and Oswald are pretty wealthy themselves, so maybe the trip wasn't as big a deal as it would be to Uchenna and Joyce. They are kind people and gave the trip to the less fortunate team.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

justapixel said:


> I thought the Polish people must be very insightful, to treat Schmirna like that.
> 
> Maybe it's a cultural ability - to instantly be able to recognize horrible people. Way to go, my Polish friends. :up: :up: :up:


I was thinking the same thing-or maybe the get The Amazing Race over there and recognized them. "Hey there's those *******s from The Amazing Race."


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

I'm pretty sure that Danny and Oswald are not a couple - they probably gave up the prize to Uchenna and Joyce because it was more of a romantic getaway.


----------



## desulliv (Aug 22, 2003)

Great sausage lines of the night:

"After the naked mannequin and now, the sausage."

"Female bonding over sausages."

"It's so much bigger than I ever thought."

"Why does mine look so much thicker than everybody else's?"

"Why does it look like the more you eat the more it grows?"

And last, but not least: "Tastes like poop."


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Mirna: " BBUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!"


----------



## desulliv (Aug 22, 2003)

justapixel said:


> I thought the Polish people must be very insightful, to treat Schmirna like that.
> 
> Maybe it's a cultural ability - to instantly be able to recognize horrible people. Way to go, my Polish friends. :up: :up: :up:


I have a suspicion there was some ethnic prejudice at play here.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

spikedavis said:


> But you'll notice The Guido's knew immediately how much 24 inches was...


Looked to me that he had his arms about 3ft apart though.

Z


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

dthmj said:


> I'm pretty sure that Danny and Oswald are not a couple - they probably gave up the prize to Uchenna and Joyce because it was more of a romantic getaway.


I guess you're right. From their CBS bio page:


> These best friends from Season 2 had a falling out several years ago, but have since mended their relationship and claim to be better friends now than they've ever been during their 12 years of friendship.
> 
> Even though these two don't live in the same city, they still see each other quite frequently and are ready to take another adventure of a lifetime together.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

please please horsey don't kill me.

Why oh why couldn't that horse step on the little one...

Bummer of that cabbie to take the abuse from *****y and then still drive her to the destination for half the fare he wanted.

I hope and pray that they are eliminated next. They are very, very ugly people


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

How about Mirna asking the cab driver if he liked Polish hot dogs and Polish sausages? I about fell out of my chair.

And it was fairly poignant towards the end when Charla started talking back to Mirna about being yelled at all the time. "Why don't you yell at me some more?" Sad, that was.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

GO UCHENNA AND JOYCE!


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

wendiness1 said:


> I do like the Beauty Queens but I have to say, telling the ticket agent to refuse to take Uchenna and Joyce's reservation was a stinky move.


I loved what the ticket agent did. "Call me back" is the fair way to deal with it.

How many times have you waited on line for cusomer service only to be told to wait while a phone caller gets priority. The Beauty Queens waited for service and U & J just called up. Why should they have been given first attention?


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

How dumb is Mirna anyway? They're watching the guy demonstrate how to tune the piano and she says "that string must be dirty" when he isolates it with that wedge. Yeesh!


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

jradosh said:


> How dumb is Mirna anyway? They're watching the guy demonstrate how to tune the piano and she says "that string must be dirty" when he isolates it with that wedge. Yeesh!


Even better, at one point she suggested they just turn them all. At least they had the good sense to abandon the task and go to the other one.

Much as I dislike Mirna, I don't hate Charla at all and I will give them credit as a team for getting it done eventually.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

wendiness1 said:


> .....Why did Danny and Oswald give up the prize so quickly? Was there some reason they felt an indebtedness to Uchenna and Joyce? I think U and J should have refused the offer, considering they won $1 Million in the last race.


Didn't Danny and Oswald win a first place prize once already? Maybe they were spreading the wealth.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

macquariumguy said:


> Even better, at one point she suggested they just turn them all. At least they had the good sense to abandon the task and go to the other one.


True. And I'll give her credit for having a (bit of a) sense of humor. As the mannequin was falling apart she said "don't worry, we'll get it fixed at the doctor's office."

But between her berating or Charla, her stupid "do you like polish sausage?" question, and the way she pleaded to the taxi driver... she was really frickin' annoying this episode. 

Eric and Danielle... is it wrong that I took such pleasure in their bickering?


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Maybe becuase it was the Guido's, but I am suprised no one has mentioned that they basically were gone before the leg even started.

First, they were bound to be on the 2nd bus due to being the last team to leave. Then, they would have been paired up with another team at the Intersection/Detour. Finally, the Roadblock did not give them any chance to make up time. There only hope was that a team got lost, and that was unlikely to happen.

(Trust me, I am not sad that they are gone, although schmirna would have been preferred.).


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

RBlount said:


> Maybe becuase it was the Guido's, but I am suprised no one has mentioned that they basically were gone before the leg even started.


Not really. If they had gotten to the Intersection before the other two teams, then the BQs would have paired up with them and they (possibly) could have arrived at the pit stop a half-hour before one of the other teams...


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Amnesia said:


> Not really. If they had gotten to the Intersection before the other two teams, then the BQs would have paired up with them and they (possibly) could have arrived at the pit stop a half-hour before one of the other teams...


And if the other teams had not taken the fast forward, they could have used it with the BQs.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Marc said:


> Dustin and Kandice (first time) started the eight leg at 10:54 pm, and Joe and Bill started at 3:32 pm, so they must have arrived at 3:32 am, about four and a half hours after Dustin and Kandice had already left.
> 
> That also means that there was about a sixteen hour spread between first and last place!


Amazing but the really unfair equalizer bus trip did the girls in. They got hosed twice. First by the huge delay in starting and then by the intersection.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Maybe it has been this way for every episode and I never noticed it, but I thought the producers did a shout out to April Fool's Day by having the very first bit of footage be going backwards.....

Did anyone else notice this......do they always do this on the "previously on TAR" segments.....?

I am sick and tired of Shmirna saying "Andale, Andale" even when they are in non-Spanish speaking countries. They just peeve me off greatly. Though they do make for good TV........


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Marc said:


> I was just remembering that this was the first time that two benefits got to benefit from the Fast Forward, too. An episode filled with firsts.
> 
> It was very gracious of Danny and Oswald to give up the prize so readily.


Well, usually they are trips and since Oswald and Danny are not a team aside from this show, they probably figured U & C would enjoy it more. Of course, $1,000,000 will buy you a lot of travel so I might not have been quite so kind.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

This extra-long ep was filled with so many good moments I'm only just remembering some of them.

Like when the Guidos first got to the non-elim station. One of them kissed Phil who quickly muttered "why don't you kiss him instead" 

Oh, and when Schmirna called the travel agent "my sister" I did LOL. What a tool


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Amazing but the really unfair equalizer bus trip did the girls in. They got hosed twice. First by the huge delay in starting and then by the intersection.


There are always going to be equalizers.

It's always more entertaining watching them compete against each other closely versus one or two teams being way ahead.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

What was with all the blurred faces in Poland? Is there some sort of law there requiring releases from people in public places? I have to wonder if the camera crew was part of the reason why Charla & Idiot had such a hard time getting help. (Beyond Mirna being so rude to everyone and talking with that stupid freaking accent.)



jradosh said:


> I loved what the ticket agent did. "Call me back" is the fair way to deal with it.


I liked what she did, but are there any ideas as to why the travel agents took seven(?) hours to figure out flights? I don't recall teams ever having to spend that amount of time to map out flights, but I guess they had nothing else better to do. The options from Zanzibar don't appear to be that numerous, and then after that it seems pretty straight forward.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Raj said:


> There are always going to be equalizers.
> 
> It's always more entertaining watching them compete against each other closely versus one or two teams being way ahead.


Sure, I understand that as I explained in last weeks thread but the BQ's just got doubly hosed this week.

I did think it was pretty funny that Charla had no idea how to make herself throw up and the look from both the the BQs was "geeze, even Jon Benet Ramsey knew how to purge"


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

ElJay said:


> I liked what she did, but are there any ideas as to why the travel agents took seven(?) hours to figure out flights?


It didn't take that long to figure out flights. It took that long for seats to become available.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Sure, I understand that as I explained in last weeks thread but the BQ's just got doubly hosed this week.


If we were to really complain about teams getting equalized, then I agree that Charla and Mirna were unfairly kept back last week to let the other teams catch up. I'm sure some people were happy when Charla and Mirna were equalized versus them pulling way ahead.

I'm no fan of the blondies myself but I like to see the close competition, instead of one team just pulling way ahead.

I also found it funny that they were pissed that they had to work with another team. I wonder if it's because they think another team will slow them down or if they think that everyone else hates them.



> I did think it was pretty funny that Charla had no idea how to make herself throw up and the look from both the the BQs was "geeze, even Jon Benet Ramsey knew how to purge"


I must have missed that.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

The Polish taxi drivers knew they had themselves a desperate person at 2 AM and took full advantage... 

mean comment (and I love the BQ): I thought Candice should be the one leading the horse...given that she has a horse face and all


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

I don't think the BQs acted pissed at all about having to work with another team. I think the problem was that they would have to wait around for 4 hours and end up at the bottom of the pack. They actually seemed to remain cheery while waiting, which is more than I can say any of the other teams would have done (can you imagine Eric and Danielle in this situation?!).

I admit that most of my dislike of Charla is in her association with Mirna. I like her a little more each time she calls Mirna on her behavior...wish she'd stand up for herself more.


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Well, usually they are trips and since Oswald and Danny are not a team aside from this show, they probably figured U & C would enjoy it more. Of course, $1,000,000 will buy you a lot of travel so I might not have been quite so kind.


I doubt much of their prize $$ was spent on travel. At the time, they had just lost their business (bad business partner taking off with the $ IIRC? Not sure though). Either way, they were very near to being homeless at that point and needed the $$ just to dig themselves out.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Marc said:


> Phil did say that all four of them were team #1, implying that they were still a joined team when they got to the mat. Perhaps their post-fast-forward clue also unjoined them, but since they jumped on the mat at the same time, the producers decided simply to let them both be team #1 (which they effectively were).


At one point, the voice over said something about the "now separated teams" after they finished the task. What the racers knew, I can't say.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

katbug said:


> I doubt much of their prize $$ was spent on travel. At the time, they had just lost their business (bad business partner taking off with the $ IIRC? Not sure though). Either way, they were very near to being homeless at that point and needed the $$ just to dig themselves out.


They also were spending TONS of money trying to have a baby.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Anubys said:


> I thought Candice should be the one leading the horse...given that she has a horse face and all


Kandice is beautiful. You can take Dustin and leave Kandice to those of us who can appreciate her...


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

katbug said:


> I doubt much of their prize $$ was spent on travel. At the time, they had just lost their business (bad business partner taking off with the $ IIRC? Not sure though). Either way, they were very near to being homeless at that point and needed the $$ just to dig themselves out.


$1,000,000 buys a very big shovel. I think they said they were going to spend the money on fertility treatments.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Amnesia said:


> Kandice is beautiful. You can take Dustin and leave Kandice to those of us who can appreciate her...


deal...btw, Dustin is NOT wearing a wedding ring...I have a chance still!


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

katbug said:


> I don't think the BQs acted pissed at all about having to work with another team. I think the problem was that they would have to wait around for 4 hours and end up at the bottom of the pack. They actually seemed to remain cheery while waiting, which is more than I can say any of the other teams would have done (can you imagine Eric and Danielle in this situation?!).[\QUOTE]
> 
> I think they were a little worried that they would have to be paired up with Mirna/Charla. If it had been a more physical challenge, they would have been at a disadvantage. They were even debating whether they should pair up with them or wait for another team.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Amazing but the really unfair equalizer bus trip did the girls in. They got hosed twice. First by the huge delay in starting and then by the intersection.


This did bug me. I know there are airport equalizers or when a place opens, but this one seemed different and out of place.

It was all-around a strange 2 legs.

It also seemed like they cut out the road block in the first hour.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

wendiness1 said:


> I do like the Beauty Queens but I have to say, telling the ticket agent to refuse to take Uchenna and Joyce's reservation was a stinky move.


I have to disagree. If I had been waiting outside the travel agent for them to show up and then somebody gets in front of me by calling in, I'd be raising hell as well....let alone if it happened in a race.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Raj said:


> ...I also found it funny that they were pissed that they had to work with another team. I wonder if it's because they think another team will slow them down or if they think that everyone else hates them...


LOL...Raj, you really do see this show in a totally different light.

The BQ were not pissed they had to work with another team. They were bummed that they had to wait 4 + hours for another team and they also ranked the other 3 teams in order of who they would want to work with. I believe the order was: Guidos, Eric and Danielle, and Mirna and Schmirna. It had nothing to do with having to work with another team.


----------



## robbins (Aug 23, 2005)

jradosh said:


> This extra-long ep was filled with so many good moments I'm only just remembering some of them.
> 
> Like when the Guidos first got to the non-elim station. One of them kissed Phil who quickly muttered "why don't you kiss him instead"
> 
> Oh, and when Schmirna called the travel agent "my sister" I did LOL. What a tool


They are lucky that Phil (or Security) did not punch him in the face. You don't just kiss a guy.


----------



## robbins (Aug 23, 2005)

I am sooo glad the guidos are gone!!!!!!


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

the guidos on the early show said the dhow ride over to zanzibar took 8 hours on that last leg. good thing they all got to fly out of zanzibar this time.

i would like to see a tight race too but these legs really show how the producers can basically manipulate whatever they need to do to keep it reasonable in their eyes.

i mean really all the task seem to be open 24/7 now?????? 
charter bus rides starting at 1 pm in the afternoon????
...the next 4 hours apart, with the only reason to give the last two teams a way to catch up. 
a shared fast forward???
an intersection to bring one team back 4 hours.???
letting two teams check in at the same time, tied for first, it didn't matter but isn't it one team at a time on the mat?? hell no dont give both teams a prize, he should have said sorry no prize for this leg


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

robbins said:


> They are lucky that Phil (or Security) did not punch him in the face. You don't just kiss a guy.


 

Yeah, Phil started to melt after that.


----------



## sketcher (Mar 3, 2005)

TiVo'Brien said:


> Another first: teams were leaving the pit stop even before the last teams had arrived. It must have been a real pain for the producers.


Not true (Note: Spoiler from a previous season):


Spoiler



In the first season, the Guidos ended up being 24 hours behind the first two teams. Obviously, those teams were leaving the pit stops before the Guidos arrived.


I'm surprised no one's mentioned this yet.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

sketcher said:


> Not true (Note: Spoiler from a previous season):
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Spoilers only since I am responding to something spoiler even though I don't think either need to be.



Spoiler



As I recall it happened on the last leg so it's not as big an issue. If one team gets way behind this early it would be really difficult for the production team.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Me and my wife were in tears watching Charla fall, we couldn't understand why they would decide to have her get in the armour. The horse couldn't even see her that's probably why it kept going in circles.


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

JFriday said:


> The horse couldn't even see her that's probably why it kept going in circles.


She kept getting out of its way, but since she was carrying the lead, he followed, so she got more out of its way, ad nauseum.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

JFriday said:


> Me and my wife were in tears watching Charla fall, we couldn't understand why they would decide to have her get in the armour. The horse couldn't even see her that's probably why it kept going in circles.


I noticed the team ahead of her held the reigns tight and led the horse where they wanted it to be. However, Charla had ahold of the reigns, but there was slack in them. Therefore, the horse could go where IT (not Charla) wanted. That led to it getting ahead of her and then feeling the tension on the reigns, which caused it to go in a circle.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

There was a lot of funny stuff in this episode! Way back in the beginning, I enjoyed Bill (or was it Joe?) freaking out at the airport and yelling at the plane. 

Why would people who obviously have no musical knowledge or talent choose the piano-tuning task? If you know you are practically tone deaf, why would you think that's a good idea? I just thought that whole sequence was hilarious. 

Poor BQs, they really got screwed.

They should have made them take the public bus to Auchwitz. I guess they wanted to start bunching the teams up more, but that would have been a lot more interesting. I don't love the whole special charter thing when there is regular transportation available. It seems like they don't ever have to take public transportation much anymore, actually -- I feel like in the earlier seasons there was a lot more travelling on public busses, subways, etc. Now it's almost all taxis, charters, and private cars. Probably a lot easier to film, but less interesting to watch.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

robbins said:


> They are lucky that Phil (or Security) did not punch him in the face. You don't just kiss a guy.


Yeah, because that would be the appropriate response.


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

Ruth said:


> Way back in the beginning, I enjoyed Bill (or was it Joe?) freaking out at the airport and yelling at the plane.


Not just yelling, but... ringing a bell? Wow. If only Uchenna and Joyce had been with them, the plane would have circled around to pick them up.


----------



## TIVOSciolist (Oct 13, 2003)

justapixel said:


> Ditto that! I was rooting for Rob and Amber, but I've switched to the Cha cha chas. What wonderful people they are! And, they gave the prize to Uchenna and his wife, who already won a million? Why? How nice they are!


1. Unless it was a place that I knew I wanted to go to, I can see turning down a trip rather than having to pay taxes on it.

2. Good for Mirna for standing up to the cab driver and refusing to pay $100 for a short trip. (I've had my own bad experiences with cab drivers in Poland.)

3. Visiting Auschwitz was a good educational experience for the viewers and allowed Mirna to mention her Armenian background. TAR has been more sensitive about cultural landmarks ever since they were criticized a few seasons ago for having the racers run in and out of Nelson Mandela's prison cell with no time for stopping or reflection.

4. TAR seems to like sausages. It was funnier in a earlier season when one of the older contestants said she didn't realize that 9" was so big. Twenty-four inches does not lend itself as well to double-entendres (unless we're talking about horses).


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I'm really surprised the teams sat in the travel agent's office for most of the day trying to find a better flight. Why didn't they simply go to the Zanzibar airport and get off that island and get to a larger airport. I'd think they'd have many more opportunities once they took that tiny airport out of the equation.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Ruth said:


> Why would people who obviously have no musical knowledge or talent choose the piano-tuning task? If you know you are practically tone deaf, why would you think that's a good idea? I just thought that whole sequence was hilarious.


I thought it was hilarious too. I couldn't believe when Danny and Oswald called the guy over to play their piano when it was more out of tune than when they started. They obviously couldn't hear what they were trying to do.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

RBlount said:


> Maybe becuase it was the Guido's, but I am suprised no one has mentioned that they basically were gone before the leg even started.
> 
> First, they were bound to be on the 2nd bus due to being the last team to leave. Then, they would have been paired up with another team at the Intersection/Detour. Finally, the Roadblock did not give them any chance to make up time. There only hope was that a team got lost, and that was unlikely to happen.
> 
> (Trust me, I am not sad that they are gone, although schmirna would have been preferred.).


This essentially happened in the last season also, when the BQs were eliminated. They had to win by at least 30 minutes and the tasks they had to do in that leg didn't make for enough separation. IIRC, all the teams finished very close together in that leg, and without finishing first, they were pretty much guaranteed to go home.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

This episode had so many laugh-worthy moments. It was sooooo funny watching Charla in the knight suit with the horse pulling her around, Mirna yelling the entire time. I loved it when the horse started eating the bushes! LOL


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

devdogaz said:


> I'm really surprised the teams sat in the travel agent's office for most of the day trying to find a better flight. Why didn't they simply go to the Zanzibar airport and get off that island and get to a larger airport. I'd think they'd have many more opportunities once they took that tiny airport out of the equation.


I believe the teams mentioned you couldn't enter the Zanzibar airport without tickets.

But I agree...after about two hours, I would've bought a phrase book (even though one of Tanzania's official languages is English, it sure seemed like the travel agent had no clue).


----------



## robbins (Aug 23, 2005)

hefe said:


> Yeah, because that would be the appropriate response.


If a guy kissed me it would absolutely be an appropriate response!


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

robbins said:


> If a guy kissed me it would absolutely be an appropriate response!


Fortunately, as time passes, the world has fewer people with such beliefs in it.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

robbins said:


> If a guy kissed me it would absolutely be an appropriate response!


Looking at your avatar I'm reminded of a quote from "Bonnie & Clyde"

"With all that advertising, who would have guessed you have no product for sale!"

(in other words, your avatar screams "repressed"  )

/ducks and runs back to the wife


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

robbins said:


> They are lucky that Phil (or Security) did not punch him in the face. You don't just kiss a guy.


Actually, if some random guy kissed me, I'd probably punch him too (or my hubby would). Gay or not, you don't just kiss someone without some sign they want to be kissed!


----------



## gschrock (Dec 28, 2001)

> Another first: teams were leaving the pit stop even before the last teams had arrived. It must have been a real pain for the producers.


A previous season, can't remember off the top of my head, I seem to recall a few teams had gotten a ways ahead, and while in thailand (or somewhere else in SE asia) they had teams leaving before others had checked in. I don't recall that they made much of a point to mention it in the show, but you could make it out from context, and I think they acknowledged it afterwards. It was almost undoubtably one of the first two seasons, since they've had less of an issue since then because of the bunching up they do.



> Boy, it sure gets dark early in Poland in the winter.


Looks like you're in Florida, so you probably don't get that as much. Heck, here in Michigan we're enough farther north that we get dark pretty early in winter too, even being close to the western edge of the time zone. Looks like Warsaw is about 10 degrees farther north than where I'm at, so I imagine it's days are noticeably shorter than even here.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

robbins said:


> If a guy kissed me it would absolutely be an appropriate response!





katbug said:


> Actually, if some random guy kissed me, I'd probably punch him too (or my hubby would). Gay or not, you don't just kiss someone without some sign they want to be kissed!


Examples from the upcoming book "How to identify Americans."


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

scottykempf said:


> Mirna: " BBUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!"


Charla: "HHHHHHOOOOOARRRRRRKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!"

Charla was part of all the best bits of this episode:

- telling off Mirna in the car
- making herself puke causing Danielle & others to wince and cover their ears
- 2 face plants in the armor
- leading the horse in circles

If she weren't w/ Schmirna, I might actually root for her.


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

jlb said:


> I am sick and tired of Shmirna saying "Andale, Andale" even when they are in non-Spanish speaking countries. They just peeve me off greatly. Though they do make for good TV........


And, they also said "Si, si" in response to a question about where to go by the Polish cab driver. They apparently think that either Spanish or a fake accent will work in every country they visit.

Please let them go home next week. It's painful TV, for me.


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

macquariumguy said:



> Examples from the upcoming book "How to identify Americans."


So, in other countries it's appropriate to lay one on someone without their consent?


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Neenahboy said:


> I believe the teams mentioned you couldn't enter the Zanzibar airport without tickets.
> 
> But I agree...after about two hours, I would've bought a phrase book (even though one of Tanzania's official languages is English, it sure seemed like the travel agent had no clue).


But, they already had the bad tickets they were just trying to get better tickets.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

katbug said:


> So, in other countries it's appropriate to lay one on someone without their consent?


Well I would hardly call Phil a stranger to them....


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

Who said anything about "strangers"? 

Anyway, I think Phil would have reacted the same way if Mirna had planted one on him, as I'm sure she has in many, many dreams. ;0)


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

gschrock said:


> A previous season, can't remember off the top of my head, I seem to recall a few teams had gotten a ways ahead, and while in thailand (or somewhere else in SE asia) they had teams leaving before others had checked in. I don't recall that they made much of a point to mention it in the show, but you could make it out from context, and I think they acknowledged it afterwards. It was almost undoubtably one of the first two seasons, since they've had less of an issue since then because of the bunching up they do.


It was Season 1 and it was the Guidos that fell that far behind. The funny thing was they actually took the FF and it told them to go straight to some place which was 500 miles away. They went to the train station and bought tickets for the next train which left several hours later. In the meantime, all the other teams finished the tasks and found quicker ways to the pit stop, beating the Guidos who thought they'd be the first to arrive. It was only because one of the other teams (Kevin & Drew, IIRC) thought they were going to be eliminated anyway and didn't complete a task (and got a significant penalty) that the Guidos were saved from elimination.


----------



## robbins (Aug 23, 2005)

InterMurph said:


> Fortunately, as time passes, the world has fewer people with such beliefs in it.


You think there should be more people who would welcome something like a stranger coming up and kissing them? That is a physical violation and not a good thing.

Are you against sexual assault? I sure hope so, but from your post who knows.


----------



## robbins (Aug 23, 2005)

katbug said:


> Actually, if some random guy kissed me, I'd probably punch him too (or my hubby would). Gay or not, you don't just kiss someone without some sign they want to be kissed!


Exactly. Doesn't matter if they are gay or not.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

katbug said:


> So, in other countries it's appropriate to lay one on someone without their consent?


Greeting people with a kiss on the cheek is very common throughout the world. Many people think Americans are very strange for not practicing this custom.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

robbins said:


> You think there should be more people who would welcome something like a stranger coming up and kissing them? That is a physical violation and not a good thing.
> 
> Are you against sexual assault? I sure hope so, but from your post who knows.


Wow.

As has been pointed out:

- It wasn't a stranger

- It was a peck on the cheek

- This is common many, many places

Get a grip.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> $1,000,000 buys a very big shovel. I think they said they were going to spend the money on fertility treatments.


Let's not forget that you win a million and keep $500,000. Still a lot of money, but certainly not enough to set you up for life. Here in the San Francisco bay area, that amount won't even buy you a 3 bedroom/1500 sq. ft. home. I would guess that if they have a hole to dig out of there might not be much of that left.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Jayjoans said:


> Let's not forget that you win a million and keep $500,000. Still a lot of money, but certainly not enough to set you up for life. Here in the San Francisco bay area, that amount won't even buy you a 3 bedroom/1500 sq. ft. home. I would guess that if they have a hole to dig out of there might not be much of that left.


Don't forget that of the $500,000 each winner gets, approx. $150-200k of it will go to the IRS, so they're left with even less to do anything with. $300k will definitely pay off some debts and give you good down-payment on a house, but it's not going to allow anyone to live like a king or anything.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

katbug said:


> Who said anything about "strangers"?


You implied as much with your first statement, "Actually, if some random guy kissed me..."

As noted, Phil and these racers are not strangers. They have a rather friendly relationship, and I'm pretty sure that kisser has a decent notion that the kissee is not a homophobic Neanderthal that would react in such a disproportionate way, even if he was skeered of teh gay.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

devdogaz said:


> Don't forget that of the $500,000 each winner gets, approx. $150-200k of it will go to the IRS, so they're left with even less to do anything with. $300k will definitely pay off some debts and give you good down-payment on a house, but it's not going to allow anyone to live like a king or anything.


Isn't that what I just said?


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Jayjoans said:


> Isn't that what I just said?


It's the food chain. You nitpicked me, he nitpicked you. ;-)


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

devdogaz said:


> Greeting people with a kiss on the cheek is very common throughout the world. Many people think Americans are very strange for not practicing this custom.


Not just common... it's biblical! You'd think a bible-loving country like America would be more into this sort of thing. 

Romans 16:16
Greet one another with a holy kiss. All the churches of Christ send greetings.

1 Corinthians 16:20
All the brothers here send you greetings. Greet one another with a holy kiss.

2 Corinthians 13:12
Greet one another with a holy kiss.

1 Thessalonians 5:26
Greet all the brothers with a holy kiss.


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

hefe said:


> At one point, the voice over said something about the "now separated teams" after they finished the task. What the racers knew, I can't say.


Not after the Fast Forward challenge. There, Phil's voice over said:


> Having won the Fast Forward, Uchenna and Joyce, and Oswald and Danny, may now skip all tasks and go directly to Pieskowa Skala Castle, the pit stop for this leg of the race.


After the sausage-eating challenge, it was said that the those teams were no longer joined.


----------



## robbins (Aug 23, 2005)

macquariumguy said:


> Wow.
> 
> As has been pointed out:
> 
> ...


ACTUALLY, he was responding to a post of mine that said if a guy came up and kissed me he would get punched in the face, you're bad.


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

hefe said:


> You implied as much with your first statement, "Actually, if some random guy kissed me..."


Ah, I guess I did say "Random", didn't I? Ok, got me there (that word has become too commonly used around here, so I didn't even think about meaning).

Also, I didn't remember the actual kiss happening (just the comment about "why don't you kiss him instead"), so when someone said that I jumped to an intimate kiss, not a kiss on the cheek (just rewatched, and it was a kiss on the cheek, which Phil didn't shy away from, just laughed along with them). The talk here was just about being kissed, didn't mention how.  Obviously, my comment was NOT about a peck on the cheek!


----------



## robbins (Aug 23, 2005)

My comment was based on if a guy came up and kissed me, on the lips, cheek, or anywhere else, he would get punched in the face.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

robbins said:


> My comment was based on if a guy came up and kissed me, on the lips, cheek, or anywhere else, he would get punched in the face.


Which takes us full circle back to my "How to spot an American" comment.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

devdogaz said:


> I thought it was hilarious too. I couldn't believe when Danny and Oswald called the guy over to play their piano when it was more out of tune than when they started. They obviously couldn't hear what they were trying to do.


And the piano player looked like he was in SO much pain when they were like "yeah, that's probably right" asked him to play on the piano when it was obviously still super out of tune! I felt bad for him. You could just see that he was chomping at the bit to re-tune the pianos after all the racers messed everything up. He was a little lenient with what was considered in tune, too, but I couldn't really blame him for wanting to get those people off his instruments!


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

Marc said:


> Not after the Fast Forward challenge. There, Phil's voice over said:
> After the sausage-eating challenge, it was said that the those teams were no longer joined.


This made me think of a cool situation - possible for future races:

Wouldn't it be a more interesting Intersection if that - due to taking the fast forward - those teams were forced to remain intersected during the next leg? Something that would make teams think twice about going for it.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

macquariumguy said:


> Which takes us full circle back to my "How to spot an American" comment.


I don't think "American" is the right word...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I was annoyed at the end with the made-up drama of "how they will finish"...the last 4 teams were all walking the horses basically minutes or even seconds apart...the Guidos had a 30 minute penalty...manufacturing the drama was absurd, it was clear the guidos were toast...


----------



## robbins (Aug 23, 2005)

pmyers said:


> I don't think "American" is the right word...


How about a "straight" American.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

how come elimination station is not showing the Guidos arriving?


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

Ruth said:


> And the piano player looked like he was in SO much pain when they were like "yeah, that's probably right" asked him to play on the piano when it was obviously still super out of tune! I felt bad for him. You could just see that he was chomping at the bit to re-tune the pianos after all the racers messed everything up. He was a little lenient with what was considered in tune, too, but I couldn't really blame him for wanting to get those people off his instruments!


FYI: "champing at the bit"


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

robbins said:


> How about a "straight" American.


Nope, I'm as straight as a frozen rope, and I wouldn't react with violence or disgust or dismay.

Ugly American. That's more like it.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

Jayjoans said:


> FYI: "champing at the bit"


Do you have a source? dictionary.com says "chomp" is an accepted dialect/ regional variation of "champ." Source: http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/chomp

Another (unverified) source says the same: http://www.phrases.org.uk/bulletin_board/5/messages/52.html


----------



## robbins (Aug 23, 2005)

macquariumguy said:


> Nope, I'm as straight as a frozen rope, and I wouldn't react with violence or disgust or dismay.
> 
> Ugly American. That's more like it.


Interesting. So, if some random guy came up to your wife (if you were/are married) and he started making out with her, or trying to, you would not do anything to defend her?

WOW, now THAT would be an ugly American thing wouldn't it?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

robbins said:


> Interesting. So, if some random guy came up to your wife (if you were/are married) and he started making out with her, or trying to, you would not do anything to defend her?
> 
> WOW, now THAT would be an ugly American thing wouldn't it?


I'm pretty sure we're all anxious to get back to the topic of this thread...you're right, we're all wrong...can we move on please?


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

I have been watching this show from the beginning. It's my distinct impression that Phil is not a touchy-feely guy. People have tried to hug him or kiss him before, both men and women, and he always recoils.

So, for those saying he's not a stranger, they should have realized what I've seen on TV myself. Besides, I do think they are strangers - they aren't hanging out together, are they?

People, gay or straight, man or woman, short or tall, should not touch or otherwise impose themselves on people not receptive to it. Phil clearly isn't.

In places where they do routinely kiss each other; it's ritualized, like our shaking hands is. It's not jumping up to somebody and grabbing them for a kiss.

That said, even if somebody, in their excitement over winning something, does cross the lines of good taste and show affection for somebody not interested, it still doesn't warrant a punch. Intention is key, and the intent was to show happiness; not molest and annoy.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

robbins said:


> They are lucky that Phil (or Security) did not punch him in the face. You don't just kiss a guy.


If they wanted to kiss the host they should have gone on the Mole.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

Ruth said:


> Do you have a source? dictionary.com says "chomp" is an accepted dialect/ regional variation of "champ." Source: http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/chomp
> 
> Another (unverified) source says the same: http://www.phrases.org.uk/bulletin_board/5/messages/52.html


Your first source there bears out 'champing', did you read the whole thing?. It is the usage of the word in that particular phrase, not necessarily the individual word.

http://www.langston.com/English/
the first listed colloquialism

But this is not Tivo grammar, I just thought you might like to know. We can throw URL's at each other for evermore. Do with it what you will. It's one of those "I could care less" deals....(so that means you actually care just a bit..) 
Drives me nuts, sorry that my psychosis flared up.


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

Jayjoans said:


> Your first source there bears out 'champing', did you read the whole thing?. It is the usage of the word in that particular phrase, not necessarily the individual word.
> 
> http://www.langston.com/English/
> the first listed colloquialism
> ...


With all the information and misinformation out there, i think discussing this at all is a mute point.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

robbins said:


> Interesting. So, if some random guy came up to your wife (if you were/are married) a*nd he started making out with her*, or trying to, you would not do anything to defend her?


Yeah, that's exactly the context of what we've been talking about.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

justapixel said:


> ...So, for those saying he's not a stranger, they should have realized what I've seen on TV myself. Besides, I do think they are strangers - they aren't hanging out together, are they?...


Something tells me that Phil would not consider a team who have been on 2 seasons of AR, strangers. But of course, this whole conversation is rather absurd.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Marc said:


> Not after the Fast Forward challenge.
> 
> There, Phil's voice over said:
> After the sausage-eating challenge, it was said that the those teams were no longer joined.


Ah yes. Perhaps they just didn't feel the need to mention it at that time.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Jayjoans said:


> Isn't that what I just said?


No, you said nothing about taxes, which is why I responded to your post with information that further strengthened your point.


----------



## robbins (Aug 23, 2005)

hefe said:


> Yeah, that's exactly the context of what we've been talking about.


Yes, it is, because it came up in response to my initial post about punching a guy if he tried to kiss me. It was not about the specific kiss on the show. I can roll my eyes also, but I won't!


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Neenahboy said:


> Oh, and I think we should all be thankful that this actually started _on time_.


And for some unknown reason my Tivo failed to record, with only Survivor being higher in SP list. Thank God I also had my two Replays also recording TAR.


----------



## desulliv (Aug 22, 2003)

Waldorf said:


> With all the information and misinformation out there, i think discussing this at all is a mute point.


Okay, I'll bite. Did you mean "mute", tongue-in-cheek, or "moot"? Grammar police want to know.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

brianric said:


> And for some unknown reason my Tivo failed to record, with only Survivor being higher in SP list. Thank God I also had my two Replays also recording TAR.


The reason shouldn't be unknown. All you have to do is look in the Recording History and it will tell you what happened.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

robbins said:


> I can roll my eyes also, but I won't!


Roll if you feel it. It's a free country.



robbins said:


> Yes, it is, because it came up in response to my initial post about punching a guy if he tried to kiss me. *It was not about the specific kiss on the show.*


Revisionist history 101.



robbins said:


> They are lucky that Phil (or Security) did not punch him in the face. You don't just kiss a guy.


It was totally in context of what happened on the show. That's exactly what prompted you to say it.

We know very clearly what you mean, and we know how you feel. There's really no reason to discuss your issues any further, so I'll do my best not to.


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

desulliv said:


> Okay, I'll bite. Did you mean "mute", tongue-in-cheek, or "moot"? Grammar police want to know.


I've seen people use "mute" in that context about as often as I've seen "chomping". So with all due respect given to *robbins*, it was tongue-in-cheek.


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

Ruth said:


> .....Poor BQs, they really got screwed.
> They should have made them take the public bus to Auchwitz. I guess they wanted to start bunching the teams up more, but that would have been a lot more interesting. I don't love the whole special charter thing when there is regular transportation available. It seems like they don't ever have to take public transportation much anymore, actually -- I feel like in the earlier seasons there was a lot more travelling on public busses, subways, etc. Now it's almost all taxis, charters, and private cars. Probably a lot easier to film, but less interesting to watch.


yes, using the private charter buses, boats, cars all gives the TAR producers alot more control over the race which they are using instead of more normal public transportation menas.

they coulda easily taken a public bus or the train that morning probably by 8 am instead of waiting all the way till 1pm in the afternoon.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

I love the BQ, and hope they win, but I had to smile when they said this.

We are going to see Chopin play the piano.

For real?

Well, hes dead.


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

Can we go back to hating Schmirna, instead of each other?


Thank you.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

justapixel said:


> Can we go back to hating Schmirna, instead of each other?
> 
> Thank you.


To be fair, Pixel, Robbins has come across like a complete and utter tool - first saying one thing, then trying to mask his homophobia (potentially agoraphobia, or social phobia), by "adjusting" his argument.

But I'm down with you on the hating of Schmirna...

Why oh why couldn't the horse have had a moment of panic and trample them both...

Now THAT would have been funny...


----------



## Animgif (Jan 4, 2002)

For the record, I would have asked for the piano player's number whether I was staying in the country or not  Maybe I could have gotten a kiss on the cheek. I promise, I would not have hit him but rather would have kissed him back


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

devdogaz said:


> No, you said nothing about taxes, which is why I responded to your post with information that further strengthened your point.


Oh, I see the confusion.. I was responding in the context of Uchenna and Joyce winning the million, (who was the subject of the quote in my original post) so therefore I said that they would only keep $500,000....as a married partnership. I had already taken the tax out, but wasn't clear about it.

You're right, things would change a bit if you were running the race with a partner as opposed to a spouse.

   right back at 'cha


----------



## desulliv (Aug 22, 2003)

Waldorf said:


> I've seen people use "mute" in that context about as often as I've seen "chomping". So with all due respect given to *robbins*, it was tongue-in-cheek.


I thought so. It fit perfectly within the context of the discussion. :up:


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Neenahboy said:


> It went to about 1:03 before taking the break, forcing me to delete the first segment mid-sentence, then start the second one. Very annoying, and not a good move on the part of CBS. They usually take a commercial break right at the 1:00 mark, then come back.


I'm glad that I added a minute of pre-padding on the second half because of this. The S3 has a much bigger gap between subsequent shows on the same channel. On my S1s, at least if I turn on closed captioning, I virtually always at least *read* what they
were saying even if it cuts off mid-sentence. (Still not as good as what Tivos should really do, let me pad shows ON THE SAME CHANNEL and have it just record one big chunk and then split it up afterwards, having a bit of slop on both recordings.. that would help for CBS Monday nights.)


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm sorry, but that sausage eating seemed fairly painless to me - I mean, I would have had no doubt in choosing that task. Hell, I come from a polish family, and at Easter dinner, I have to STOP myself from eating that much sausage!


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Sorry to bring up the kiss again, but I look at this almost like a workplace thing. Like going into a restaurant and kissing your waitress on the cheek (whether you see her every day or not) or the boss kissing an employee on the cheek with no indication that he or she welcomes it. It's not the same as 2 people meeting on the street being free to react however they want. Phil often looks uncomfortable when contestants kiss or hug him, but there's nothing he can do about it. I think it's rude to put him in that position.


----------



## robbins (Aug 23, 2005)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> To be fair, Pixel, Robbins has come across like a complete and utter tool - first saying one thing, then trying to mask his homophobia (potentially agoraphobia, or social phobia), by "adjusting" his argument.
> 
> But I'm down with you on the hating of Schmirna...
> 
> ...


If being a tool means that I won't allow another guy to kiss me then I am a proud one!


----------



## TIVOSciolist (Oct 13, 2003)

stellie93 said:


> Phil often looks uncomfortable when contestants kiss or hug him, but there's nothing he can do about it. I think it's rude to put him in that position.


Even when overly enthusiastic female racers hug him, Phil always seems to maintain a professional emotional distance. He's a married man who treats his wife with public respect.

I think that that's an admirable thing.


----------



## robbins (Aug 23, 2005)

TIVOSciolist said:


> Even when overly enthusiastic female racers hug him, Phil always seems to maintain a professional emotional distance. He's a married man who treats his wife with public respect.
> 
> I think that that's an admirable thing.


Phil's a really good guy, funny too!


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

robbins said:


> How about a "straight" American.


Man, it just cracks me up that you put "straight" in air quotes.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

TIVOSciolist said:


> Even when overly enthusiastic female racers hug him, Phil always seems to maintain a professional emotional distance. He's a married man who treats his wife with public respect.
> 
> I think that that's an admirable thing.


:up: for Phil!

I mean, he's there to host, not get dates. Paging a Mr. Jeff Probst...


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

I just realized I hadn't weighed in on the episode itself.



There's not much to say at this point, except perhaps that the TAR producers were praying to any deity they could find that Charla would be the one doing that horse roadblock!


----------



## bobsbizzy (Jun 20, 2002)

Glad the Guido's have gone - wouldn't want another of those innocent, spur of the moment, celebrationary kisses on the cheek to hijack this thread. 

After 167 threads its about time someone stood up for Mirna - hey thats me. 

Go Mirna and Charla. Outlasted Rob & Amber and the Guido's. Down to the last 5!!

Great achievement - keep it up - final 3 baby..........


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

bobsbizzy said:


> After 167 threads its about time someone stood up for Mirna - hey thats me.


You, again! 

Someone's gotta root for 'em, I guess. Though after this past episode, I felt sorry for Charla at times, due to Mirna's treatment of her. I'm wondering what Charla would be like as a person without Mirna with her.


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

I wouldn't mind at all if I got a random kiss from either of the Beauty Queens!!  :up:

Go Beauty Queens!!!


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Waldorf said:


> With all the information and misinformation out there, i think discussing this at all is a mute point.


I think you mean "a moo point." A cow's opinion.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

JETarpon said:


> I think you mean "a moo point." A cow's opinion.


Joey? Is that you?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Waldorf said:


> With all the information and misinformation out there, i think discussing this at all is a mute point.


Any time Mirna prattles on with the bad Spanish inflection that makes it an automatic "mute point" in my book!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

as much as I hate Mirna and Shmirna...I'm starting to wonder if the show would be as much fun without them 

Go Beauty Queens


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

About Oswald and Danny giving up the prize to Uchenna and Joyce: they did that before knowing what the prize was. So, they get major kudos from me. I think they lucked out that it was a trip. They just won a trip themselves a few weeks ago finishing first - to Hawaii, IIRC. I seem to remember a very funny scene of them chasing Phil around to thank him. 

Still rooting for Cha Cha Cha. I like the BQ's and their attitudes for the most part. However, their expressions and tone never change. I picture a future exchange like this:
Dustin: Kandice, you just amputated my foot for a roadblock. Way to go! You rock!
Kandice: We do rock. Let's hobble on to the next pitstop.
Both smiling hugely.

At any rate - Glad the Guidos are gone. I hope that Jake and Danielle follow soon. Their bickering is driving me crazy!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

bobsbizzy said:


> Glad the Guido's have gone - wouldn't want another of those innocent, spur of the moment, celebrationary kisses on the cheek to hijack this thread.
> 
> After 167 threads its about time someone stood up for Mirna - hey thats me.
> 
> ...


I'm rooting for them too.

Not because of their attitude, because frankly it sucks.

Rather, they are not wannabe perfect people or celebrities like R&A, the blondies or even the numerous models that appear on the show.

The fact that a little person is totally kicking ass in the show gets a big :up: from me.

A person with a disadvantage, handicap or simply not conforming to the physical ideal of a successful person overcoming the odds and showing that they can do it is a great plus.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

Raj said:


> A person with a disadvantage, handicap or simply not conforming to the physical ideal of a successful person overcoming the odds and showing that they can do it is a great plus.


I can empathize and sympathize with a handicap - I liked the racer with the mechanical leg the last season.

What I detest is her "I can do anything and I'm not handicaped" and then "help me I'm little, I need help"

Either rise above, or don't, but stooping to your handicap is detestable in my book...


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

JETarpon said:


> I think you mean "a moo point." A cow's opinion.


You beat me to it! It should officially be changed to "Moo point" ever since Joey said that!

To the people rooting for Mirna (separating her from Charla, since there is a difference!): Do you know her personally or have some inside info about her that makes her likable? If so, please share!


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

firerose818 said:


> At any rate - Glad the Guidos are gone. I hope that Jake and Danielle follow soon. Their bickering is driving me crazy!


I know you meant Eric, but was Jake the person she was racing with in her previous season?


----------



## r-u-kidding-me (Feb 19, 2007)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> I can empathize and sympathize with a handicap - I liked the racer with the mechanical leg the last season.
> 
> What I detest is her "I can do anything and I'm not handicaped" and then "help me I'm little, I need help"
> 
> Either rise above, or don't, but stooping to your handicap is detestable in my book...


Dude - that chick with the 'bungee' leg? R-U-Kidding-Me? They were one of the top most annoying couples ever on this show and the camera panning to her leg every time they got the spotlight totally pissed me off.

Just think...if Mirna and Smirna get ousted....maybe you can get some work done - as they seem to be all you complain about.

I think its rather odd that last time most people detested the BQ's and now everyone is jumping on the wagon. They have not changed a thing - good racers....easy going.....just tend to make a critical mistake every now and then.

I'm just pumped one flame couple is GONE!


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

NJChris said:


> I know you meant Eric, but was Jake the person she was racing with in her previous season?


She raced with her girlfriend Dani; they were the Double D's.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

All this talk of the kiss and no mention of the best line of the night. When the Guido was moving in for the kiss, Phil said "watch where you're going with that." 

I replayed the first time Charla fell twice, then once again in slow motion. The bit with her gagging herself with a knife was priceless.


----------



## robbins (Aug 23, 2005)

I love the beauty queens and hope they win. If not them, here is who I would want, in this order:

1. Beauty Queens
2. Charla & Mirna
3. Eric & Danielle
4. Cha Cha Cha
5. Uchenna & Joyce (They would be much higher on the list but they already won)


----------



## r-u-kidding-me (Feb 19, 2007)

robbins said:


> I love the beauty queens and hope they win. If not them, here is who I would want, in this order:
> 
> 1. Beauty Queens
> 2. Charla & Mirna
> ...


 :up:


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Mine...
1. Beauty Queens
2. Cha Cha Cha
3. Uchenna & Joyce
4. Eric & Danielle
5. Charla & Mirna

IJLT...don't you dare post a list!


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

katbug said:


> I admit that most of my dislike of Charla is in her association with Mirna. I like her a little more each time she calls Mirna on her behavior...wish she'd stand up for herself more.


But.... she IS standing up...


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

r-u-kidding-me said:


> I'm just pumped one flame couple is GONE!


 What is that supposed to mean? You wanted them out because they were Gay?

What's up with this thread...


----------



## r-u-kidding-me (Feb 19, 2007)

DUDE_NJX said:


> But.... she IS standing up...


Badum....crash


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

NJChris said:


> What is that supposed to mean? You wanted them out because they were Gay?
> 
> What's up with this thread...


What's up is that robbins and r-u-kidding-me are not shy about their dislike (hatred?) of gay couples on TV (or in general I suppose).

Right or wrong... It's their perogative to like/dislike whomever they choose.


----------



## r-u-kidding-me (Feb 19, 2007)

jradosh said:


> What's up is that robbins and r-u-kidding-me are not shy about their dislike (hatred?) of gay couples on TV (or in general I suppose).
> 
> Right or wrong... It's their perogative to like/dislike whomever they choose.


Only in small doses - to each his own. To me, no different than all the charla dissing. I guess some people just tend to be a little on the sensitive side


----------



## TIVOSciolist (Oct 13, 2003)

robbins said:


> I love the beauty queens and hope they win. If not them, here is who I would want, in this order:
> 
> 1. Beauty Queens
> 2. Charla & Mirna
> ...


With all of the teams I considered to be annoying now gone, I would be happy if any of the above won. I'm just glad that this isn't a season like that one where



Spoiler



Flo



won. I can now watch the finale with no worries about me throwing anything at the television.

I'm sorry, but I can't complain about Mirna and Charla. I just like Armenians.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

r-u-kidding-me said:


> ...I think its rather odd that last time most people detested the BQ's and now everyone is jumping on the wagon. They have not changed a thing - good racers....easy going.....just tend to make a critical mistake every now and then...


I think your assumption that people hated them last time and like them now, is incorrect. As a poster in every AR thread, I see the same people having the same opinions on the BQs as they did last season....you either love them or hate them.


----------



## r-u-kidding-me (Feb 19, 2007)

pmyers said:


> I think your assumption that people hated them last time and like them now, is incorrect. As a poster in every AR thread, I see the same people having the same opinions on the BQs as they did last season....you either love them or hate them.


Hmmm...seemed I was pretty alone last time - but ok...whatever


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

jradosh said:


> What's up is that robbins and r-u-kidding-me are not shy about their dislike (hatred?) of gay couples on TV (or in general I suppose).
> 
> Right or wrong... It's their perogative to like/dislike whomever they choose.


 :up:


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

r-u-kidding-me said:


> Hmmm...seemed I was pretty alone last time - but ok...whatever


I've been posting

Go Beauty Queens all this season and last season as well!


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

r-u-kidding-me said:


> Dude - that chick with the 'bungee' leg? R-U-Kidding-Me? They were one of the top most annoying couples ever on this show and the camera panning to her leg every time they got the spotlight totally pissed me off.
> 
> Just think...if Mirna and Smirna get ousted....maybe you can get some work done - as they seem to be all you complain about.
> 
> ...


Oh, I know they were annoying, (didn't like him, but she was ok) but I can't think of a time where she used her leg (disability) as a "sympathy" plea like Schmirna has done many many countless times over...


----------



## bobsbizzy (Jun 20, 2002)

katbug said:


> You beat me to it! It should officially be changed to "Moo point" ever since Joey said that!
> 
> To the people rooting for Mirna (separating her from Charla, since there is a difference!): Do you know her personally or have some inside info about her that makes her likable? If so, please share!


I just like her.  Did in the first season, and nothing I've seen this season has changed that. Sure she's "flawed" but to me her hearts in the right place, she just gets carried away under pressure. 

Mirna and Charla are family and they act that way, simultaneously getting on each others nerves and supporting each other at the same time. Not perfect but very real, at least in my book.


----------



## r-u-kidding-me (Feb 19, 2007)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> Oh, I know they were annoying, (didn't like him, but she was ok) but I can't think of a time where she used her leg (disability) as a "sympathy" plea like Schmirna has done many many countless times over...


Yeah - he was definately not a nice dude and if I remember right, she always ended up doing the challenges, as well


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> Oh, I know they were annoying, (didn't like him, but she was ok) but I can't think of a time where she used her leg (disability) as a "sympathy" plea like Schmirna has done many many countless times over...


Didn't she use her leg to get on a plane early or something. I can't recall exactly but I remember people complaining about it. It was the only time though that I remember her using it to get special treatment.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> Oh, I know they were annoying, (didn't like him, but she was ok) but I can't think of a time where she used her leg (disability) as a "sympathy" plea like Schmirna has done many many countless times over...


I'm pretty sure they did it at least once (maybe only once) because I remember a lot of people complained about it.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

bobsbizzy said:


> I just like her.  Did in the first season, and nothing I've seen this season has changed that. Sure she's "flawed" but to me her hearts in the right place, she just gets carried away under pressure.
> 
> Mirna and Charla are family and they act that way, simultaneously getting on each others nerves and supporting each other at the same time. Not perfect but very real, at least in my book.


+1

I enjoy watching them and think Mirna's kinda hot.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

hefe said:


> Mine...
> 1. Beauty Queens
> 2. Cha Cha Cha
> 3. Uchenna & Joyce
> ...





Spoiler



My list is only one different than yours. I would reverse the top two



BTW, the spoiler tags have nothing to do with the spoiler issue from last week. Just having a little fun.


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

NJChris said:


> I know you meant Eric, but was Jake the person she was racing with in her previous season?


I did mean Eric. I have no idea where Jake came from. This is the first season I have watched.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmm...I'm neither happy nor unhappy about that...


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

KyleLC said:


> I'm pretty sure they did it at least once (maybe only once) because I remember a lot of people complained about it.


I am pretty sure they used her disability to get early boarding on an airplane. This gave them no advantage, but some people (and racers) thought that is was wrong.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

RBlount said:


> I am pretty sure they used her disability to get early boarding on an airplane. This gave them no advantage, but some people (and racers) thought that is was wrong.


I also thought I remembered them trying to use her leg to "beg" for money. Either way...I don't care. Use whatever advantage you can get! Raj would hate me on the show


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

hefe said:


> Mine...
> 1. Beauty Queens
> 2. Cha Cha Cha
> 3. Uchenna & Joyce
> ...


Ditto...hefe, I can always count on you to be on target (and for your great sense of humor). Thanks!


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

r-u-kidding-me said:


> Hmmm...seemed I was pretty alone last time - but ok...whatever


Nope, I was there with you. I wanted the BQs to win their last season, and couldn't understand why people didn't like them then. I always loved their attitudes. :up:


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

bobsbizzy said:


> I just like her.  Did in the first season, and nothing I've seen this season has changed that. Sure she's "flawed" but to me her hearts in the right place, she just gets carried away under pressure.
> 
> Mirna and Charla are family and they act that way, simultaneously getting on each others nerves and supporting each other at the same time. Not perfect but very real, at least in my book.


Fair enough. Thanks for replying.


----------



## robbins (Aug 23, 2005)

jradosh said:


> What's up is that robbins and r-u-kidding-me are not shy about their dislike (hatred?) of gay couples on TV (or in general I suppose).
> 
> Right or wrong... It's their perogative to like/dislike whomever they choose.


It's people like you who assume and make stupid comments like your comment above that are the problem. Where did you ever read that I hate gays? Is it because I am not gay and don't want another guy kissing me? How does that imply that I hate them? Is it gross, yes, but I don't hate them at all.

Stop making ASSumptions because you have absolutely no clue what you speak of.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

bigpuma said:


> Didn't she use her leg to get on a plane early or something. I can't recall exactly but I remember people complaining about it. It was the only time though that I remember her using it to get special treatment.


I think it was more along the lines of "if any special needs passengers would like to pre-board. Which, IMO, doesn't even remotely relate to them taking advantage of a handicap. Elderly people could pre-board. Parents with small children could pre-board. What is gained? They get to get on the plane before the other racers? The seats are already assigned, so it doesn't make much of a difference at all...


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> I think it was more along the lines of "if any special needs passengers would like to pre-board. Which, IMO, doesn't even remotely relate to them taking advantage of a handicap. Elderly people could pre-board. Parents with small children could pre-board. What is gained? They get to get on the plane before the other racers? The seats are already assigned, so it doesn't make much of a difference at all...


Agreed, they sure don't get off the plane one second earlier. The only possible advantage might be on something like southwest with no assigned seating.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

katbug said:


> Nope, I was there with you. I wanted the BQs to win their last season, and couldn't understand why people didn't like them then. I always loved their attitudes. :up:


 I didn't like them at first last season.. and I really think it was how they were portrayed in editing. But seeing how they were always enjoying themselves and not fighting, I grew to like them. They keep making one or two VERY bad mistakes, but overall make good decisions.


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> I think it was more along the lines of "if any special needs passengers would like to pre-board. Which, IMO, doesn't even remotely relate to them taking advantage of a handicap. Elderly people could pre-board. Parents with small children could pre-board. What is gained? They get to get on the plane before the other racers? The seats are already assigned, so it doesn't make much of a difference at all...


I agree, I just remember a lot of people *****ing about it.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

r-u-kidding-me said:


> Hmmm...seemed I was pretty alone last time - but ok...whatever


Well, considering your join date is only two months ago, I don't see how you were participating in the threads for TAR last season.  In any case there were quite a few who didn't like the BQs for whatever reason last season, but there were at least as many that did like them. I guarantee you weren't alone, as I was always rooting for them and defending them against the idiots who seemed to think that taking a different car after the pit stop warranted capital punishment.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

devdogaz said:


> Well, considering your join date is only two months ago, I don't see how you were participating in the threads for TAR last season.


Heh, I'd been wondering. Nice catch.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

robbins said:


> It's people like you who assume and make stupid comments like your comment above that are the problem. Where did you ever read that I hate gays? Is it because I am not gay and don't want another guy kissing me? How does that imply that I hate them? Is it gross, yes, but I don't hate them at all.
> 
> Stop making ASSumptions because you have absolutely no clue what you speak of.


You did see the "?" after the word "hatred", right?

But I'll try to avoid reading inbetween the lines from now on. M'kay?


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> I can empathize and sympathize with a handicap - I liked the racer with the mechanical leg the last season.
> 
> What I detest is her "I can do anything and I'm not handicaped" and then "help me I'm little, I need help"
> 
> Either rise above, or don't, but stooping to your handicap is detestable in my book...


That's different.

I don't see Charla and Mirna saying, "help me I am (with) a little person" at all.

In fact I think they're overcoming the obvious hatred towards them quite well.

They're fighting amongst themselves, that's quite different. Lots of teams do that anyway.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

I'll duplicate Hefe's list, though really, I'd be just as thrilled with either the BQs or Cha Cha Cha winning. I just love Good Attitude teams.

Uchenna and Joyce are still favorites, but hit #3 on my list due to the We Already Won discount.

Eric is as shallow as hell - if Danielle's chest was about three sizes smaller, he wouldn't even be here - and she is no prize, either, frankly.

And I may run screaming from the TV if Mirna and Schmirna win.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Inundated said:


> ...though really, I'd be just as thrilled with either the BQs or Cha Cha Cha winning.


Right with you there...It's kind of a toss up for me with those two teams.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

Raj said:


> That's different.
> 
> I don't see Charla and Mirna saying, "help me I am (with) a little person" at all.
> 
> ...


The hatred coming from us is because we see what ugly crappy people they are.

If we can see it, how do you think others are seeing it who are with them for much longer than the 40 minutes of tape we see?

Jerry (aka "The *****" from Survivor Australia fame) said that she wasn't portrayed as any kind of character at all - that reality television only shows what you're really like. Other reality contestants (who have been honest with themselves) will also say the same thing... the TV doesn't make stuff up. Your real personality is amplified.

Point is - they treat others (not just racers, but foreigners) with disrespect. They talk down to them, they yell at them, they speak broken English, they speak the wrong language, and are short and abrupt with the locals.

Talk about the definition of an ugly American.

They aren't getting hate because of her diminutive stature. They are getting hate because they are ugly, crappy people.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> The hatred coming from us is because we see what ugly crappy people they are.
> 
> If we can see it, how do you think others are seeing it who are with them for much longer than the 40 minutes of tape we see?
> 
> ...


I couldn't have said it better myself.

That is exactly why I can't stand Mirna. I think Charla can be annoying, but I doubt she'd be like that away from Mirna.


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

Some reality show contestants may not be 'portrayed as a character' but I'm fairly certain that some contestants portray themselves as characters in order to get ahead in the game. In a game like Survivor it is more difficult to pull off because the camera is potentially always there (filming at night happens often) so you have to be always on if that's your game play. With a game like The Amazing Race, the camera isn't in your hotel room. You can be yourself there.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

just a passing comment since no one has mentioned it...I thought it was pretty strange that almost all the teams confused the word "angle" and "angel"...one team even read "*****" instead of "pitch" 

there is some symmetry, actually: "angel or *****" versus "angle or pitch"


----------



## AccidenT (Oct 25, 2004)

robbins said:


> They are lucky that Phil (or Security) did not punch him in the face. You don't just kiss a guy.


Interesting, I was just thinking that if any guy ever used a shirtless picture of me as their avatar, I'd punch them in the face. :up:


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

AccidenT said:


> Interesting, I was just thinking that if any guy ever used a shirtless picture of me as their avatar, I'd punch them in the face. :up:


LOL


----------



## r-u-kidding-me (Feb 19, 2007)

devdogaz said:


> Well, considering your join date is only two months ago, I don't see how you were participating in the threads for TAR last season.


Thanks for doing the background search - got booted for expressing my opinion - but hey...'ain't that America'


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

r-u-kidding-me said:


> Thanks for doing the background search - got booted for expressing my opinion - but hey...'ain't that America'


Background search....

/looks to left... "Join Date: Feb 2007"

Hey, I'm a Private Eye too!


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> and are short and abrupt with the locals.


Charla can't help being short with the locals.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

What is Charla's boyfriend's name? Ralph??? LOL


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

scottykempf said:


> What is Charla's boyfriend's name? Ralph??? LOL


Chuck?


----------



## bobsbizzy (Jun 20, 2002)

KyleLC said:


> +1
> 
> I enjoy watching them and think Mirna's kinda hot.


Guilty as charged. :up:


----------



## r-u-kidding-me (Feb 19, 2007)

bobsbizzy said:


> Guilty as charged. :up:


I'm in


----------



## bobsbizzy (Jun 20, 2002)

katbug said:


> Nope, I was there with you. I wanted the BQs to win their last season, and couldn't understand why people didn't like them then. I always loved their attitudes. :up:


I'm sure there was some *initial* dislike of them because Beauty Queens already have a big leg up on life compared to the rest of us, so seeing them win even more would have been hard to take.

Having said that, these girls have (IMO) overcome that with their obvious goodwill and attitude.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

KyleLC said:


> +1
> 
> I enjoy watching them and think Mirna's kinda hot.


Sure, in a put a flag over her head and do it for your country kind of way. She has an attractive figure but her personality could keep beyonce a virgin.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Sure, in a put a flag over her head and do it for your country kind of way. She has an attractive figure but her personality could keep beyonce a virgin.


Couldn't have put it better myself. Her personality more than wipes out any semblance of good looks!

And besides, what country would you do it for? With the broken English & mangled Spanish in non-Spanish speaking countries, it is just too confusing!


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

markz said:


> Couldn't have put it better myself. Her personality more than wipes out any semblance of good looks!
> 
> And besides, what country would you do it for? With the broken English & mangled Spanish in non-Spanish speaking countries, it is just too confusing!


I guess it would have to be Armenia.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Sure, in a put a flag over her head and do it for your country kind of way. She has an attractive figure but her personality could keep beyonce a virgin.


I dunno. I think that clearly violates the "don't stick it in the crazy" rule.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> The hatred coming from us is because we see what ugly crappy people they are.
> 
> If we can see it, how do you think others are seeing it who are with them for much longer than the 40 minutes of tape we see?
> 
> ...


But really now, haven't a lot of teams done the same thing?

What about the endless yelling of "rapido, rapido" and "andale andale" by lots of other teams even when they're not in a spanish speaking country?

How about KKKendra talking about poor African people just "breeding and breeding" or R&A talking about "indian labor"

Part of the reason the show is so popular is because a lot of people get a kick out of seeing people flounder and flop around in foreign countries, especially one with a language barrier.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

Raj said:


> But really now, haven't a lot of teams done the same thing?
> 
> What about the endless yelling of "rapido, rapido" and "andale andale" by lots of other teams even when they're not in a spanish speaking country?
> 
> ...


Yup - same thing... you haven't mentioned someone that is universally adored/loved. I think KKKendra was reviled for her behavior as well. I can't specifically speak on the R&A discussing "indian labor" as I don't recall it, but I know exactly what you're talking about when you mention KKKendra.

Although I would argue that spanish is a "relatively" universal language, it's one thing to repeatly "yell" rapido, rapido, it's something completely different in the way Schmirna use it in their tone, gestures, and attitude.

I hope you see that... and if you don't, there's nothing I can say that will make my argument any more clear.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

bobsbizzy said:


> I'm sure there was some *initial* dislike of them because Beauty Queens already have a big leg up on life compared to the rest of us, so seeing them win even more would have been hard to take.


I'll chime in with agreement there.

In watching TAR, I am generally predisposed against the overly attractive teams who are obviously there because they're eye candy for the viewers.

Just the mere presence of "Models" on a team description generally turns them against me.

So, the BQs were working with two strikes against them - at least in my eyes.

They won me over with their positive attitude and outlook on the race, and that's continued throughout "All-Stars".

Are they perfect? Nope...and they've even had a fight or two. But they get over it, they move on, they work in harmony, and they may be "beauty queens", but they aren't "drama queens".


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Sure, in a put a flag over her head and do it for your country kind of way. She has an attractive figure but her personality could keep beyonce a virgin.


but, she would keep screaming "andele, andele" to you!


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Anubys said:


> but, she would keep screaming "andele, andele" to you!


Or Rapido, Rapido. ;-)


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Inundated said:


> I'll chime in with agreement there.
> 
> In watching TAR, I am generally predisposed against the overly attractive teams who are obviously there because they're eye candy for the viewers.
> 
> ...


 :up:


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Well I'd rather have models/beauty queens/etc with half a brain that can race than people like Diiiive and Muuray!


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

pmyers said:


> Well I'd rather have models/beauty queens/etc with half a brain that can race than people like Diiiive and Muuray!


I'd rather have a LOT of teams than Dive and Murray.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Anubys said:


> but, she would keep screaming "andele, andele" to you!


As long as she doesn't yell "Charrrrrrllllaaaaa!!!!"


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I know this was mentioned right away in this thread, but now that I've read all nine pages, I must agree that the best line of the night was, "Ladies and Gentlemen... Miss California!" Not often I actually LOL at the TV, but I did on that one.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

JLucPicard said:


> I know this was mentioned right away in this thread, but now that I've read all nine pages, I must agree that the best line of the night was, "Ladies and Gentlemen... Miss California!" Not often I actually LOL at the TV, but I did on that one.


As did I. that was probably the funniest thing he's ever said with the perfect delivery to go with it.


----------

